# Opening day



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

Is anyone ready to get out there the first day?? I will probably get out right before deer gun season. What weather is the best for sitting in a tree stand? This year I am going to sit in a grove of trees right off a corn field. Good luck boys...and girls


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

The first week is awsome. If you can stand the bugs, they are at there most predictable stage. Also the bucks are still grouped up. You then can pick and coose which one you want to shoot. 
It's also cool because with such a early start you have a opertunity to shoot one in valvet. It's awsome to shoot one in valvet. *They look good on the wall* :beer:


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

was out scouting last night and saw a few bucks that had red antlers already, better be quick if you hope to get one in velvet. :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Do you have to spray the velvet with a silicone spray, or do they stay preserved naturally?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

There is a injection process when you get it mounted. If you spend the extra money then you don't have to worry about spraying it again.


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

Do the antlers turn red from rubbing and bleeding? I know their antlers can bleed if rough handling, and I know they really reek!


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

I shot one in velvet four years back and it still looks great... For preserving it I soaked it in gas for 24 hours. I am certain that some taxi will curse me up and down for doing it this way, but it has worked well so far. :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have had one in velvet for 30 years and there is no need to spray it with anything. I used a needle and syringe to shoot some 10% formalyne under the velvet, then dried it in the oven at 140 degrees for about six hours. I think the oven drying alone would have done it. It should be like making jerky. Mine looks today like it did 30 years ago.


----------

